# Will 15" wheels fit over Spec V brakes?



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Buddy of mine who is buying a spec-v wants to know. for winter of course


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

*I was wonderig the sme thing*

I was gonna take my friends rims of his project s13 240..........Hopeully these things wil fit for the winter....


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

I have 15" wheels for autocross... its close but they fit...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

Yes, you'll need a set of Altima 15's. They've got the proper bolt pattern.


----------

